# Cargo Ramp Weight Capacity



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

So will the cargo door support the loading and unloading of a 775lb. Polaris 850 2 up quad?

Isn't each axle spread the weight on the door, or is that wishful thinking, as the decal in my cargo area says 500 lb. max.
Could I build a mid-door support with cushioned pads to support the door in the middle?

Or it may be time to sell the Outback and get a rear cargo toy hauler.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I would say you'll be ok. There are guys that load big Harley dressers into theirs, and they weigh the same as a Volkswagen Rabbit so...


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

slman said:


> So will the cargo door support the loading and unloading of a 775lb. Polaris 850 2 up quad?
> 
> Isn't each axle spread the weight on the door, or is that wishful thinking, as the decal in my cargo area says 500 lb. max.
> Could I build a mid-door support with cushioned pads to support the door in the middle?
> ...


I have a 230RS and put an electric golf cart in the front and have had no issues. The ramp door has held up fine. I thought the front was 1000 lb max.

Capt


----------



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> So will the cargo door support the loading and unloading of a 775lb. Polaris 850 2 up quad?
> 
> Isn't each axle spread the weight on the door, or is that wishful thinking, as the decal in my cargo area says 500 lb. max.
> Could I build a mid-door support with cushioned pads to support the door in the middle?
> ...


I have a 230RS and put an electric golf cart in the front and have had no issues. The ramp door has held up fine. I thought the front was 1000 lb max.

Capt
[/quote]
OPPS, THE TOTAL CARGO DOOR RATING IS 1500 LBS, BUT READING THE FINER PRINT, THE 500 LB MAX IS PER AXLE CONTACT, SO PRESSURE PT. AT ONE TIME CONTACT IS THE 500 LBS.----LOOKS LIKE I AM GOOD TO GO WITH 775 LBS THEN, BUT, KNOWING ME, WILL MAKE A PADDED 2 X 6 SUPPORT JIG AT MID PT. ANYWAY.


----------



## HPierson (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you find out that the cargo door is rated at 1500 lbs?


----------

